# Phuket options



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm arriving in Bangkok on Jan 24th for 3 nts then onto Phuket where I'll be based for two and a half weeks and staying in Patong but are there any other resorts within easy travelling distance that you would recommend staying at for a couple of nights or so?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Yozzi,

Sounds like you have a good time getting to know the area a bit. Hopefully there will be a member on the page that will have some idea of resorts for you there.


Gene


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

yozzi said:


> I'm arriving in Bangkok on Jan 24th for 3 nts then onto Phuket where I'll be based for two and a half weeks and staying in Patong but are there any other resorts within easy travelling distance that you would recommend staying at for a couple of nights or so?


Other resorts near where , Bangkok or Phuket ? 

You've got Koh Samet three hours drive and Koh Chang 5 hours drive from Bangkok - both just off Gulf of Thailand's northern shore. Numerous mini bus services from Bkk available to both.

From Phuket , apart from the three or four other resort beaches on Phuket , you've got Phi Phi islands a short ferry ride away , Khao Lak just up the coast , Koh Lanta somewhat further down the Andaman sea south of Krabi , and if you're prepared to take a short plane ride you could pop over to Koh Samui in the Gulf of Thailand. All easily doable for a couple of nights stay.


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Mweiga said:


> Other resorts near where , Bangkok or Phuket ?
> 
> You've got Koh Samet three hours drive and Koh Chang 5 hours drive from Bangkok - both just off Gulf of Thailand's northern shore. Numerous mini bus services from Bkk available to both.
> 
> From Phuket , apart from the three or four other resort beaches on Phuket , you've got Phi Phi islands a short ferry ride away , Khao Lak just up the coast , Koh Lanta somewhat further down the Andaman sea south of Krabi , and if you're prepared to take a short plane ride you could pop over to Koh Samui in the Gulf of Thailand. All easily doable for a couple of nights stay.


Thanks and it was resorts from Phuket


----------

